# Blue Dog kidding thread**Updated pics pg 4**



## Blue Dog Farms (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok were starting a little early but my girls are due in April and May. All first fresheners, this is very exciting!
Francesca due in May (She doesnt really have a "parrot" mouth shes chewing her cud) Her mother Fiona is my best milker.





Apple Due in May Our little pistol, she was a bottle baby and spoiled rotten




Olive (My baby) Due in April. Half sister to Apple


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jan 30, 2012)

Very pretty does. Good Luck with kidding! I hope all goes well!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 30, 2012)

This is going to be a lot of popcorn.  I will have to cut back on the butter to save calories.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 30, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> This is going to be a lot of popcorn.  I will have to cut back on the butter to save calories.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jan 30, 2012)

Cant wait to see what my girls give me! Also waiting to see if Fiona took. She was bred 2xs but not sure she was in full heat 
Heres Fiona aka Fee


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

I guess I'll cut back on the soda. I can't have popcorn without butter.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking at these pics I realize they are a little old. I will have to get new ones tomorrow and repost, the girls are looking a little more plump these days, not huge but curvier. Heres the boys they are bred to. 
Mason Nigerian/Pygmy bred to Apple and Olive




Abraksas ADGA Lamancha Bred to Fiona and Francesca








Again pics are a little old, both boys are a llittle older and more mature looking but you get the idea


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jan 31, 2012)

Well Apple is bagging up already. Thinking she must have been bred earlier and I missed it. Ligs are  softening and she's looking hollow on the back end. Looks like we will be preping the kidding stall today.


----------



## RainySunday (Jan 31, 2012)

You have a weimy in the background!  How is he with your goats?  We have a 16 week old weim puppy, and I grew up with weims.  Good luck on the kidding!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jan 31, 2012)

Ohhh that's a tough subject right now. That's Blue, Blue Dog Farms. He's our baby but lately he has been naughty. He attacked 2 goats and killed several chickens. He's going on 8 and has bad arthritis so I think that has something to do with it. We are at a tough place right now because of this behavior. It's out of the ordinary for him and we worry about the kids. He was always pretty good before though. Enjoy your baby they are great dogs. Sometimes they are a little tough until they turn 2 then its like a switch flips and their great so if it gets a little tough stick it out.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Feb 1, 2012)

No baby yet, no goo or boom. We do have a littl bigger udder today and a very swollen hoo hoo but she ate her grain this morning. She has been a little distant from the herd. I keep finding her laying away from everyone else, but I dont think it will be today. Kidding stall is almost ready. Today is hoof trimming and worming day. Should I worm her? Ivomec or Cydectin? Pics soon


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Feb 1, 2012)

Heres some pics of Apple. The hoo ho is very puffy, these where yesterday and you cant appreciate the puffyness in the pics. Shes a shy girl and was not happy with me back there. lol
Here shes dropped





Little udder and you can kinda see her ligs disappering




And the hoo hoo


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Feb 3, 2012)

We have mucas plus, I would know I stuck my hand right in it while feeling for ligs lol. I found it on her hip this morning and more is still coming out this afternoon. She is up in te kidding pen, and shes right on time being that we have a date tonight and my dh leaves for work in the a.m. and wont be home until Monday. With 4 kids date nights are rare and that leaves me here, with four kids on kid watch. lol Its all part of the excitment of raiing goats and babies.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 3, 2012)

Yay for mucous!


----------



## wannacow (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Mar 9, 2012)

well everyone is still hanging in there. Apple is the only one showing real progress still. Udder is huge and so is she but my due date on her has to be wayyyy off so therefore I have no idea when shes due. I thought for sure she would have kidded by no but no. Olives teats have elongated some and her bag is rounding out ome but shes not huge and she doesnt really have and udder to speak of so we will see. Francesca has plumped up some and her teats have also gotten a little longer but still nothing screams bred. Fiona has a decent belly on her and shes buildong her udder, she isnt due until May so she has time. I will try to get some more pics soon. I do have 2 other does I didnt notice coming in heat or being bred but Mia is rather large so Im thinking maybe.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Mar 11, 2012)

Apple dis it! A single perfect buckling. So wishing he was a doeling but healthy mama and baby is all that really care about. Pics soon.


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 11, 2012)

Woohoo!  Congrats!  Can't wait for pics.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah, that's great news. Congrats. Can't wait for pics as well.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Mar 11, 2012)

I will try to get some better pics tomorrow. But we think hes very handsome.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 11, 2012)

What a cute little baby.


----------



## wannacow (Mar 11, 2012)

He's a cutie!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 11, 2012)

Too cute! Congrats. Thank you for posting pictures.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 11, 2012)

such a cutie


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 11, 2012)

He is wonderful!


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 11, 2012)

Terribly adorable!!


----------



## Fluffygal (Mar 11, 2012)

He is a cutie pie.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank guys. Hes a sweet heart already too. No fear of humans at all. Its going to be tough parting with this one. I did have someone contact me looking for a bottle baby, but we dam raise and I just dont feel right pulling him unless shes not caring for him so I think Ill pass and hang on to him for a while. More babies coming starting next month


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 12, 2012)

Blue Dog Farms said:
			
		

> Thank guys. Hes a sweet heart already too. No fear of humans at all. Its going to be tough parting with this one. I did have someone contact me looking for a bottle baby, but we dam raise and I just dont feel right pulling him unless shes not caring for him so I think Ill pass and hang on to him for a while. More babies coming starting next month


Congrats and looking forward to more babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 12, 2012)

very cute! congrats!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 12, 2012)

I really like the blue/roan color. Congrats!!!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Mar 27, 2012)

Heres Olive 3wks to go













Shes keeping her tail down today not looking like shes too happy with this whole prego business.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Mar 27, 2012)

And heres Mia, due date unknown.












Here she is with her baby from last year, Mason


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 27, 2012)

Pretty goaties   Mia looks like she's about to pop!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Mar 27, 2012)

She got very big with her last babies too and twined. I was just looking at her and she hasnt even started building an udder. This is her 3rd freshening.


----------

